# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  لینک های مهم جاوا

## zehs_sha

در این آدرس مقالات فارسی برای جاوا پیدا می کنید:
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/

سایت رسمی شرکت سان برای شروع یادگیری جاوا 

http://download.oracle.com/javase/tu...ybigindex.html



*JBuilder Documentation Submissions*

http://cc.codegear.com/ProdCat.aspx?prodid=3&catid=9

 این اولی خودش شمارو به n لینک دیگه هدایت می کند و با تفکیک لینکها مثلا(jsp,jdbc,rmi)  :متعجب:   :متعجب:  

http://www.deitel.com/java 


www.ibm.com/developerworks

www.oracle.com/technology

www.opensymphony.com

developers.sun.com

www.theserverside.com

www.java-source.net

www.javalobby.org

www.javaworld.com

java.sys-con.com

javablackbelt.com

www.javaranch.com

www.studyjava.org

www.hibernate.org

www.atlassian.com

www.javablogs.com

www.devx.com

sourceforge.net

www.java.net

www.therationaledge.com

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/?(very very good)

http://www.byte.com/art/9611/sec6/sec6.htm

http://www.apl.jhu.edu/~hall/java/Servlet-Tutorial/Servlet-Tutorial-Overview.html

https://j2se.dev.java.net/

http://www.daniweb.com/techtalkforums/forum9.html

www.daniweb.com/techtalkforums/forum9.html

j2se.dev.java.net/

http://www.byte.com/

http://vig.pearsoned.com/store/home...01_id-0,00.html

http://forum.java.sun.com/forum.jspa?forumID=12

http://developers.sun.com/prodtech/...s/jscintro.html

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/Programming_Languages/Java/

http://www.developer.com/directories/pages...s/dir.java.html

http://www.gamelan.com

http://www.jars.com (Java Applet Rating Service

http://www.taxon.demon.nl/jw/javawoman.html
مثال :
http://www.janeg.ca/case/techIndex.html

*The JDBC Tutorial: Chapter 5 - Rowset Tutorial*

http://java.sun.com/developer/Books/.../chapter5.html

Lesson: Working with Images
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ges/index.html

File Upload 
http://www.appletcollection.com/java/fileupload.html

* Generating Images with JSPs and Servlets*

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/20...es.html?page=1


GOOD
http://www.idevelopment.info/

----------


## gorgin

...
+

http://www.javarss.com/
http://www.javareference.com/
http://www.freewarejava.com/
http://www.javaarchives.com/
http://www.jars.com/
http://www.apl.jhu.edu/~hall/java/
http://www.nyx.net/~lmulcahy/java.html
http://java-source.net/
http://javaboutique.internet.com/
http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSjav/index.htm

----------


## zehs_sha

سایتهای خبری در مورد جاوا:


news:comp.lamg.java

news:comp.lang.java.advocacy

news:comp.lang.javaannounce

news:comp.lang.java.beans

news:comp.lang.java.corba

news:comp.lang.java.databases

news:comp.lang.java.gui

news:comp.lang.java.help

news:comp.lang.java.machine

news:comp.lang.java.programmer

news:comp.lang.java.softwaretools

news:cz.comp.lang.java

news:fj.comp.lang.java

news:news.admin.lang.java

news:news.admin.lang.java.advocacy

news:news.admin.lang.java.corba

news:news.admin.lang.java.databases

news:news.admin.lang.java.machine

news:news.admin.lang.java.security

news:news.groups.lang.java.announce

news:news.groups.lang.java.beans

news:news.groups.lang.java.programmer

news:news.groups.lang.java.security

----------


## zehs_sha

این هم مجلاتی بر روی اینترنت (:

http://www.javaworld.com

http://www.sys-con.com/java

http://www.javareport.com

http://www.sun.com/sunworldonline

http://www.intelligence.com/java/default.asp

----------


## علی ارجمندی

سلام خدمت دوستان
من دنبال یه کتاب برای jsp میگشتم که به این آدرس رسیدم
http://www.ceng.metu.edu.tr/~e1195288/
شما هم ببینید و حالشو ببرید
با تشکر

----------


## zehs_sha

بسیار عالی بود

----------


## علی ارجمندی

با سلام
اینم یه آدرس دیگه . البته یه جا دیگم توی این سایت آدرسو گذاشتم 
http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/quickrefs.htm
حالشو ببرین

----------


## علی ارجمندی

بازم سلام
آتیش جاوا کاری من با همون سرعتی که شعله ور شد خاموش شد !
بنظرم ما که هیچ قانونی رو تو مملکتمون رعایت نمیکنیم مریضیم کارو سختش کنیم !
به هر حال چون جاوا راهنمای حسابی (از نوع ماکروسافتی) نداره این آدرس به خیلی بکار میاد
http://www.javaalmanac.com
قربون شما

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.faqs.org/docs/javap/

----------


## zehs_sha

توضیحات و مثال برای استفاده از Jlist

http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc...t_1/jlist.html

----------


## mehdibahadori

/
http://java.tadbirpoya.ir

----------


## ar.mahdian

کتاب
 Java - How to program *9e* - Deitel - Deitel *2012* 
آخرین ویرایش از کتاب آموزشی زبان جاواست که توسط برادران دیتل نوشته شده و به تازگی منتشر شده است

لینک دانلود در http://irpga.ir
کد مثالها رو  هم از سایت ناشر دانلود کنید.

----------


## ar.mahdian

کتاب 
*Java: The Complete Reference, 8th Edition* 
2011
لینک دانلود در http://irpga.ir
کد مثالها رو هم از سایت ناشر دانلود کنید.

----------


## spiderman200700

دانلود Netbeans IDE 7.1.2 ml windows  با لینک مستقیم.

http://hipfile.com/n6rl2il5eou2/netb...ndows.exe.html


این پست در صورت انتشار نسخه ی جدید، به روز خواهد شد.

----------


## spiderman200700

دانلود Netbeans IDE 7.1.2 ml linux با لینک مستقیم.

http://www.uploadbaz.com/ftgzaa9ixagg

این پست در صورت انتشار نسخه ی جدید، به روز خواهد شد.

----------


## mamali5030

عالی بود ممنونم

----------


## hossein_z_programmer

با سلام و خسته نباشید
اگه ممکنه این کتاب رو تو سایت بگذارید تو این لینکی که داده اید دانلود نمیشه
Java The Complete Reference, 8th Edition
اینترنت رو زیر و رو کردم پیدا نشد
احتیاج خیلی فوری دارم
با تشکر

----------


## spiderman200700

https://www.facebook.com/JavaAndOtherPrograming

----------


## mamali5030

> سایتهای خبری در مورد جاوا:
> 
> 
> news:comp.lamg.java
> 
> news:comp.lang.java.advocacy
> 
> news:comp.lang.javaannounce
> 
> ...


 عزیز این ها که نوشتی چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## maktoom

سلام
این سایت مطالب خوبی در مورد آموزش تکنولوژی جاوا داره. همراه با مثال و توضیحات.
www.roseindia.net

----------


## jjlover

*مرجع جاوا ایران 
iran java reference 
دارای ساختاری شبیه Stackoverflow

http://javareference.org
*

----------


## sara.sherafati

ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## samirataheri

> /
> 
> http://java.tadbirpoya.ir


 salam man niaz be etelaati dar morede java daram vali be zabane farsi mitonin saytio behem moarefi konin.mamnon :متفکر:

----------


## spiderman200700

> salam man niaz be etelaati dar morede java daram vali be zabane farsi mitonin saytio behem moarefi konin.mamnon


http://neo-one.ir

----------


## kingtak

اینم یه سایت که از هر چیزی توی جاوا یه مثال زده
http://www.java2s.com

البته باید از چیز شکن استفاده کنید چون این سایت بر روی آی پی ایران بسته شده!!

----------


## MJ.VB.NET

http://uni-smr.ac.ru/archive/dev/java/

----------

